# B9 Light kit with SMD lighted bubble Mod.



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is an early pic of the Starling Tech light kit with a new addition.

Stan hooked up 12 tiny SMDs to light the fingerlights, the "eyes" and the 3 lights on top of the brain case. I need to tweak the colors a bit ,but I think it looks pretty cool.

This addition is powered by splicing into the main power lead that powers the original sound and light kit.






Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Very pretty.
Ever been to Vegas?
:jest:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Last time I was there we stayed at Circus Circus...Excalibur was 'kinda new...back then They kept vegas in vegas,... paparaottzi was some bad snack food...

Ahh But now I build tourist attractions... wanna pay 5 dollah to see da robot from dat show?

This 3rd board is getting direct 9 volt power. After I connect it to the main board in the robot, I'll adjust the light output with some more paint.

Steve


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Hope to see it all together now. really top notch work Steve.
The Sequencing of the lights is very good.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you,.. but Stan did all the micro soldering. I just hooked them all to the various places.

Once all 3 boards are running off the main power,.. the lights should be a little less bright, and then I'll fine tune them with paint as I said. 

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, 
Tomorrow.. I'll have Mr. Roboto all up and running..pics and vids..

Steve


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Well I guess we have to say (Stan's the Man) I got my R/C version 
2 days ago, very impressed.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

In every episode I have watched lately the 2 lights on top of the brain are supposed to random flash like the finger lights.
Are there lights in the hieroglyphic sections of the brain? I don't see any in the vid.
I believe those are supposed to be white and flash randomly.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

There are dozens of lights in the silly thing. I only did what would be afforable for the client. 
Post some pics of yours, I wanna see some.

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

They basically threw a string of blinking Christmas lights into it.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

steve123 said:


> There are dozens of lights in the silly thing. I only did what would be afforable for the client.
> Post some pics of yours, I wanna see some.
> 
> Steve


I hear you about all the lights and it's cramped in there.
I won't be building mine for a while.
I was sidetracked by my coin op collecting hobby and haven't built a model in almost 3 years.
I am currently building the space pod to get my skills polished back up before I tackle B9. I need it believe me. lol
He looks to be more of a challenge for me right now.
I have been checking the robot out as I am looking at footage of the space pod.
He seems to be in quite a few scenes together with the space pod.


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

*B9 Bubble Lighting*

Based on my observations of the bubble lighting, all seasons have 7 finger lights that flash, along with flashing lights inside of the brain. 

Season 1
2 Flashing eyes
3 Steady/non-flashing lights near the crown

Seasons 2 & 3
2 Steady eyes
3 Flashing lights near the crown

Gene


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Genos said:


> Based on my observations of the bubble lighting, all seasons have 7 finger lights that flash, along with flashing lights inside of the brain.
> 
> Season 1
> 2 Flashing eyes
> ...


Thanks Gene, I shall check your findings by watching multiple episodes right now. What a chore, the pain, the pain!:tongue:
(but I think you're correct.)


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Genos said:


> Based on my observations of the bubble lighting, all seasons have 7 finger lights that flash, along with flashing lights inside of the brain.
> 
> Season 1
> 2 Flashing eyes
> ...


Those look to be correct to me.
I have been watching season 3 since that is the only one with the space pod.
I will probably go that route when I build my B9.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jimkirk said:


> Those look to be correct to me.
> I have been watching season 3 since that is the only one with the space pod.
> I will probably go that route when I build my B9.


I just watched 'The Reluctant Stowaway" and wow, first his eye lights were on (flashing), then off altogether, his crown was rotating, then not, his middle button row was off, then on... the brain lights flashing, then off... :freak:
Lights near the crown seemed steady on.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is why I don't watch TV anymore...LIS makes batman look like playhouse 90.

Good Grief.

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> This is why I don't watch TV anymore


Not TV... DVD.:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here in paradise we have LIS *and* Batman on TV after svenghoulie.

Jim didn't mean to sound harsh..Stan was saying the same thing there are LOTS of lights in the bubble..I said I hope SOME are just reflections cuz I'm all done connecting lights...

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> I said I hope SOME are just reflections cuz I'm all done connecting lights...


Wanna be 100% accurate to the _screen Robot?
_
Pick an episode.:lol:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

accuracy schmackuracy...I just does whats dey tells me to do

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> accuracy schmackuracy...I just does whats dey tells me to do


You'd make a Robot painted like the Scooby Doo van if they paid you??


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd paint YOU like the scooby doo van if they paid me to.

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> I'd paint YOU like the scooby doo van if they paid me to.


Rawl right, Raggy!


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Well we all know Irwin Allen shows were the model of consistency.:tongue:
I have been using SMD's on the pod build and damn those buggers are a pita to handle with my clubs.
Not sure how many I will be able to get into the bubble but I will cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jimkirk said:


> Not sure how many I will be able to get into the bubble but I will cross that bridge when I get to it.


Jim... your name is Jim...
Get Scotty to do it for you!:jest:


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> Jim... your name is Jim...
> Get Scotty to do it for you!:jest:


Yep that's my name.
That lazy SOB Scotty is hitting the bottle again.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyway. I have the mod all installed..I needed a day or so away from this thing.

I ended up using opague paints on the smds to reduce the light output.
I'm still messing with light output, but it's always better to have more light than you need, you can always dim it down.

The upper torso is a bit crowded with the 3rd board and ancilliary wiring, but it all fits.






Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That came out really nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

5 seconds, thats all your gonna give us? tease . looks just awesome.
The smd's look way better than the FO . Beauty.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll have the FO build done soon. it will look fine. The FO in this one was too dim because I messed up trying to use the kit bulb ends and that dimmed the light down too much.

*This *mod is not for the timid, or the casual builder.. The builder will need to have scratchbuilding skills and soldering skills as well as patience. 

Steve


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think it came out wonderfully-


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Richard! And Moebius man. I'll take a longer vid as soon as Adam 12 is over..can't be missin my show lol.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Looks fantastic Steve.
SMD's are the way to go.
I suppose you're going to be watching Emergency or The Rockford Files after Adam-12.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I hate Emergency..always have I usually put a Simpsons dvd in after network TV lets me down...lol


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

steve123 said:


> I hate Emergency..always have I usually put a Simpsons dvd in after network TV lets me down...lol


You really oughta watch American Dad DVDs instead!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

They had a Maude marathon on... Yikes...

I'll take a longer vid as soon as dinner is cooked an eaten.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Question: how did you make it audible? I mean, where are the spaces to let sound out?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I put the speaker firing forward in the lower torso. _The voice of the actor resonates throught the structure bringing pleasure to the listener._

I thought I took a pic of the soundboard in the body...This is what I'm finding..take a look at the tutorial..it's like talking to me but without the tourette syndrome...










Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> I put the speaker firing forward in the lower torso.


Though the leg vinyl?


----------

